# Bandeau NOIR sur Safari IPad



## Philou63 (13 Juin 2014)

Bonjour,
Depuis quelque temps, le bandeau où se trouvent les onglets sur Safari est noir
(j'ai du faire une mauvaise manipulation)

J'aimerais revenir au bandeau gris :
Comment dois-je faire ?

Sujet introuvable sur le forum

Je possède un iPad 2 avec iOS 7.1.1 installé

Je vous remercie d'avance


----------



## adixya (13 Juin 2014)

Peut être que tu as activé la navigation privée, qui noircit l'interface. Je ne me rappelle plus de la manie pour basculer entre navigation publique et privée mais tu trouveras ca sur Google en 2s...


----------



## Philou63 (13 Juin 2014)

Le problème est résolu. 

Merci de vos bons conseils


----------



## Philou63 (14 Juin 2014)

Il faut cliquer sur le " + " en haut à droite du bandeau pour activer :
la navigation privée (bandeau noir) ou
désactiver la navigation privée ( bandeau gris)

J'espère que ces quelques explications vous aideront

Merci pour tout


----------

